# Erste Schritte mit der EN ISO 10218-2: Gefahrstellen definieren



## Markus (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit an einer Risikobeurteilung eine Roboterzelle.
Dazu habe ich auch die Norm EN ISO 10218-2 vorliegen.

Die Norm stellt klar das ein Roboter keine Vollständige Maschine ist und das der Integrator eine Risikobeurteilung der Roboterzelle bzw. Applikation machen muss.
Im Anhang A sind auch alle wesentlichen Gefährdungen aufgeführt.

Mir ist nur nicht so richtig klar wie ich die Gefahrstellen definiere?

Ich wäre hin gegangen und hätte den gesamten Bewegungsbereich als eine Gefahrstelle definiert.
Dort können Personen gequetscht, geschert, erfasst, durchstochen,... werden.

Maßnahme gegen das ganze Spektakel wäre eine Schutzumhausung und eine verriegelte trennende Schutzeinrichtung (Schutztüre).
Der Roboter ist ein nicht besonders kräftiger Painter, und die Schutzumhausung ist eine Stahlrahmenkostruktion mit dicken Sandwichtplatten.

Es geht mit hier nur um die Gefahren des Roboters, für den ganzen anderen Kram wegen dem Painter bzw. Absaugung und Atex wende ich die 12215 an.


Ist das damit in Ordnung?
Eine Gefahrstelle (Bewegungsbereich), und fertig?

Oder muss ich wirklich den ganzen Kram 100 Mal wiederholen und für alles eine eigene Gefahrstelle definieren (Arm, Endeffektor, Arm gegen Wand, Endeffektor gegen Werkstück,...)
Diesen Eindruck erweckt diese EN ISO 10218 bei mir...
Also bisher werde ich mit dieser Norm noch nicht so richtig warm, da gibt es schöner formulierte Werke.

Hat jemand ein Beispiel für die Risikobewertung einer einfachen Roboterzelle?

Danke!


----------



## Safety (2 Juni 2014)

Hallo Markus,
eine gute gemachte Typ-C Norm ist so einfach.
Gleiche die Gefährdungen die aufgeführt sind mit denen die Du hast ab, wenn es nur der Robi ist dann nehme ich das Layout oder besser eine 3D und markiere die Gefahrstellen, beschreibe dazu die Gefahren. Warum sollte man da etliche Gleiche Stellen aufführen macht keinen Sinn. So sehe ich es z.B. auch bei der Elektrik da machen manche viele Einzelne Gefahren und am Ende steht da immer 60204-1. Schwachsinn eine Beschreibung und dann muss man die 60204-1 Nachweisen dazu gibt es schöne lange Checklisten.
Dann gehe ich ohne Risikoeinschätzung (die haben die Normenersteller schon gemacht) in die Minderungsmaßnahmen und gleiche ab was ich davon benötige  und wie die Risikominderungsmaßnahmen aussehen, mit Angabe des Abschnittes der Norm.
Wenn dann die Funktionale Sicherheit ins Spiel kommt, definiere ich die SF und suche den dazu gehörigen PLr in der Norm. Definieren bedeutet was da passieren muss.
Dann suche ich nach Restrisiken die d aufgeführt sind und welche Warnhinweise.
Jetzt kommen die Angaben zur Betriebsanleitung die bei mir passen.
Dann der Abschluss mit den Aufgeführten Tests und Prüfungen und fertig ist das ganze!
So setzt man eine Typ-C Norm ein oft ohne auch nur die DIN EN ISO 12100 anzusehen.
Das kannst Du dann auch für die Stetigförderer und Spritzsysteme genauso machen, dazu braucht meine keine Software, nein die hindert nur.


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> eine gute gemachte Typ-C Norm ist so einfach.



Also eine EN 1225 oder EN 12981 z.B. die machen wirklich Spaß und damit komme ich klar (abgesehen von der fehlenden Harmonisierung mit 13849...) bzw. habe die schon öfters angewendet.
Aber diese EN ISO 10218 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht Mal ansatzweise so gut gelungen.



> Gleiche die Gefährdungen die aufgeführt sind mit denen die Du hast ab,


Ok, das verstehe ich noch




> wenn es nur der Robi ist dann nehme ich das Layout oder besser eine 3D und markiere die Gefahrstellen,


Da hakt es.
Wie definierst du das?

Er kann sich z.B. quetschen zwischen:
- Arm und Wand
- Arm und Werkstück
- Endeffektor und Wand
- Endeffektor und Boden
- Endeffektor und Werkstück
- Achse-2 und Achse-3
-...

So kommt man locker auf 20 Gefahrstellen (nur für Quetschen).
Die tun aber alle gleich weh und die Maßnahme ist immer die selbe: Zaun rum + Tür zu!
Ich rede hier von einfachen klassischen Zellen, keine kooperierenden oder gar kollaborierenden Robotern.

Ist es falsch zu sagen meine Roboterzelle hat eine Gefahrstelle "Bewegungsbereich des Roboters"?
Die C-Norm schreibt doch so oder so PLd vor.
Selbst wenn der Roboter mich an einer Wand nur noch ganz leicht quetschen könnte weil sie weit weg ist, und ich mit dem Risikograph auf PLc kommen würde - wozu?



> schreibe dazu die Gefahren.



Auch klar... quetschen, erfassen,... eben das *zutreffende* aus Anhang A



> Warum sollte man da etliche Gleiche Stellen aufführen macht keinen Sinn.


Nicht etliche "gleiche" sind schon verschiedene - aber auch hier frage ich mich: Warum?



> So sehe ich es z.B. auch bei der Elektrik da machen manche viele Einzelne Gefahren und am Ende steht da immer 60204-1. Schwachsinn eine Beschreibung und dann muss man die 60204-1 Nachweisen dazu gibt es schöne lange Checklisten.
> Dann gehe ich ohne Risikoeinschätzung (die haben die Normenersteller schon gemacht) in die Minderungsmaßnahmen und gleiche ab was ich davon benötige  und wie die Risikominderungsmaßnahmen aussehen, mit Angabe des Abschnittes der Norm.
> Wenn dann die Funktionale Sicherheit ins Spiel kommt, definiere ich die SF und suche den dazu gehörigen PLr in der Norm. Definieren bedeutet was da passieren muss.
> Dann suche ich nach Restrisiken die d aufgeführt sind und welche Warnhinweise.
> ...


[/Quote]

Test und Prüfung...
Das scheint laut 10218 eine Checkliste mit rund 200 Punkten zu sein...


----------



## MasterOhh (2 Juni 2014)

Für uns ist ein Roboter eine einzige Gefahrenstelle von der eine Gefährdung durch Quetschen und Stoß ausgeht. Dazu kommt dann noch das Werkzeug als Extrapunkt. Die Maßnahmen die man ergreift zielen ja auch immer auf den ganzen Roboter ab. 
In einem Schaltschrank listet man ja auch nicht jede Stromschiene oder Klemmstelle als Gefährungsort auf. 
Hast du für den Ex-Bereich jedes Gerät aufgeführt das durch Hitze oder Funken Zündenergie in eine vermeindlich explosionsfähige Atmosphere einbringen kann? Oder erklärst das alle Geräte für die vorgegebene Ex-Zone zugelassen sind und nach streng nach Herstellervorgaben verbaut werden?


----------



## Safety (3 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
ja als Zentraler Punkt der Gefahr steht der Roboter, aber es sind oft nicht nur Quetschen, Schern und Stoßen, sondern auch Wegfliegende Teil usw.
Der Endeffektor wir auch oft unterschätzt und manchmal auch überhaupt nicht betrachtet.
Auch ist die Arbeitsbereichsbegrenzung ein Thema, zu diesem braucht man eine Zeichnung mit den Schutzzäunen und auch eine Risikobeurteilung des Durchschlagens usw.
Also ich mache es ähnlich, der Roboter wird bei mir auf einem Formblatt behandelt und da die Risiken ermittelt. Ich gleiche aber immer die Gefährdungen der Typ-C Norm ab und von den Erkannten suche ich dann auch die Risikominderungsmaßnahmen die in der Norm enthalten ordne die zu und auch nur diese werden dann bei der Verifizierung und Validierung betrachtet, also eine Durchgängige Anwendung der Typ-C Norm aber nur das was auch zutrifft.
Zu der Frage von Markus, der Roboter hat sehr viele Gefahrstellen aber ich mache daraus  auch nur eine und Erkläre nur das was eindeutig ist. Also das was der Anhang B der 12100 dazu hergibt und wenn dann da steht das die diesen Gefahren in der kompletten Zelle hast dann ist das richtig und Du hast die Gefahren erkannt nicht es anderes will man. Dann noch die Risikominderungsmaßnahmen mit Sicherheitsfunktionen und auch andere aufführen und erklären oder auf den Abschnitt der Typ-C Norm verweisen. Was willst Du da mehr machen passt doch.
Aber wie gesagt Roboter haben auch Einrichten, Teachen und auch T2 also bitte alles beachten.


----------



## MasterOhh (3 Juni 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt garnicht aus dem Kopf, ob und wie wir die Teach-Modi für unsere Robis in der RA behandeln. Was bleibt einem da überhaupt außer Warnhinweise und dem Totmannschalter am Programmierpanel? Die Überwachung der Zellensicherheit wird in diesen Modi ja (notwendigerweise) roboterintern gebrückt. Das man soetwas wie den T2 Modus überhaupt zulässt während sonst immer alles Verriegelt und Verrammelt sein muss, isr für mich schon ein nicht geringer Widerspruch. T2 ist Notwendig, ohne Frage. Aber eine Roboterhauptachse die mit 2m/s durch die Gegend feuert, weil der Roboter nahe einer Singularität umorientiert oder bei PTP extrem überschleift, mit einem "Totenkopfkasten" in der Betriebsanleitung und der Hoffnung abzusichern, dass die Reflexe des Programmieres schnell genug sind ..... ?


----------

